# Dishnetwork VIP722 to Panny ae900 help



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I need advice, I have a dish network hd receiver VIP722. It is connected to my panny hdtv via hdmi on the main floor of my house.. I have a panny ae900u lcd projector in my basement home theater. I ran a 30 foot long video component cable from the vip722 to my panny projector in basement so i can also watch hd dishetwork programming in my home theater setup in basement. For audio, i ran a 30 foot rca audio cable from vip722 to my receiver in the basement. I have a older HK receiver avr235 in basement It has no hdmi inputs or outputs. The sound sound seems good, and the image projected seems pretty good as well. Is there anything I should do different? Any improvement?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Scott and welcome to the Shack! 

Unfortunately there are not many options with your setup. It might be best to see if you can get Dish to let you rent an HD receiver and put it in the basement. It's $5 per month, but you a much shorter component run and can get 5.1 surround via optical.


----------

